# the top dogs in all MMA aspects



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

as we all konw there are many attribute that can transform a MMA fighter to a great MMA fighter.

i wanted to try to break it down and find out who is top dog in all those different areas and hear what u guys think.



so just in random order:



*chin / ability to take a shot and keep going* - Nogueira



*cardio / work ethic* - sean sherk,GSP



*BJJ / abillty to sub* - demian maia,BJ penn,fedor



*KO power* <and abillty to get the KO> - Chuck Liddell,gabriel gonzaga,Wanderlei Silva 



*takedowns* - GSP



*striking talent & versatility & technique* - A.silva,Cung Le <?>



*ground & pound* - could'nt think of anyone in particular



*clinch* - randy,henderson



*heart* - <dedication,not giving up and going against all odds> - randy,forest griffin.



*wow factor* - <just exciting to see> - liddel,lesnar,fedor



*raw power and frame & size advantage* - lesnar,shane carwin



*atlethism* - <speed & agility and power combo> - GSP,rampage jackson



*look* - <just looking like a bad ass > - arlovski,Wanderlei Silva ,rampage jackson



do u agree?what r your thoughts?


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Is this just the UFC, or MMA in general? If its MMA in general, I suggest you post this in 'General MMA' instead.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

look - <just looking like a bad ass >

I think you should add Kongo to that. First time I saw that guy I was like wow thats a scary looking dude.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This doesn't have to specifically do with the UFC so I'm moving it to General MMA.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Gonzaga only has 4 KO/TKOs so you can move him for a start.
Add Aoki to the ability to sub bit too.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

You coulnd't think of anyone in particular when it comes to ground and pound? Well, how about Fedor?


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

> ground & pound - could'nt think of anyone in particular


wow :confused02:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

heart - <dedication,not giving up and going against all odds> 

Add Rashad..


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd put Wanderlei in the first category, and maybe Jon Fitch as well. :dunno:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

For the best chin/ability to keep going I would definitely put Mark Hunt.


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

And don't forget Cabbage too.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Forrest has the best work ethic in my opinion


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

XitUp said:


> Gonzaga only has 4 KO/TKOs so you can move him for a start.
> Add Aoki to the ability to sub bit too.


you might have a point with akoi.
about gonzaga - all his KO's were recet since he improved his striking alot.even in the lost to randy he broke randy's arm.i think his power + technique are both excellent and i predict he will keep those KO's comeing.





Freelancer said:


> You coulnd't think of anyone in particular when it comes to ground and pound? Well, how about Fedor?


haha.i guess i could wright fedor in alomst every category but when u think of fedor..u dont instantlly think "ground and pound".



DMF62469 said:


> I'd put Wanderlei in the first category, and maybe Jon Fitch as well. :dunno:


well,wandy got destroyed by hendrson with abrutal KO.that never happen to nog.about fitch - maybe so.he took alot in the GSP fight and kept going..


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Royce said:


> haha.i guess i could wright fedor in alomst every category but when u think of fedor..u dont instantlly think "ground and pound".


.....go watch Fedor vs Nog, he basically re-invented GnP.


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

Royce said:


> well,wandy got destroyed by hendrson with abrutal KO.that never happen to nog.



But he also held his own when he fought Chuck, whereas almost anyone else would've have gotten KTFO!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

GNP =Lesnar. Gotta had a silva to the clinch for sure. Cardio you forgot Faber all around pretty good


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

DMF62469 said:


> And don't forget Cabbage too.


Talking about Cabbage's chin is so 2004.

Chin: BJ Penn, Emerson.

Cardio/Work Ethic: Big Nogueira, GSP, Ishida, Emerson.

BJJ: Aoki, Imanari, Kitaoka, Big Nog, Emerson.

KO Power: Gomi, Emerson.

Takedowns: GSP, Emerson.

Striking Talent: Silva, Machida, Emerson.

GnP: FEDOR! EMERSON!

Clinch: Lindland, Emerson.

Wow Factor: Nogueira, Aoki, Frank Shamrock, Joachim Hansen, Emerson.

Raw power: Lesnar, Carwin, Emerson.

Athleticism: Emerson, Jason MacDonald (He is the Athlete after all. lol, amiright?)

Look: Emerson.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Superhuman status: Fedor, Emerson.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

You can put Fedor in most of these categories. 

I'd also add Fitch in the chin category.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Ah crap, this thread had promise. Now it's just an Emerson thread, oh well, you win some you lose some.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Who are you to doubt Rotten Rob Emerson?


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

I honestly think Nog keeps going in fights because of heart not his chin


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

simtom said:


> I honestly think Nog keeps going in fights because of heart not his chin


It doesn't matter how strong your heart is though, if your knocked the **** out you are.....to put it lightly, knocked the **** out.


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah well he was pretty much KOd in the herring fight. and vs Crocop he said he didnt even hear the bell for the end of the round, he thought the ref stopped the fight. It was heart that made him keep going when he didnt know where the hell he was, while most other people would of just turtled up.


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

emerson nuts must be swollen now


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

*chin / ability to take a shot and keep going* - Nog, and Leben



*cardio / work ethic* - Sherk and Forrest



*BJJ / abillty to sub* - Maia, Nog



*KO power* <and abillty to get the KO> - Chuck, Quinton 



*takedowns* - GSP



*striking talent & versatility & technique* - Anderson Silva



*ground & pound* - Lesnar, Hughes (in his day)



*clinch* - Anderson Silva, Thiago Silva



*heart* - <dedication,not giving up and going against all odds> - Forrest, Edwin Dewees



*wow factor* - <just exciting to see> - Lesnar, Leben, Anderson Silva



*raw power and frame & size advantage* - Lesnar for sheer size / for his weight class Thiago Silva



*atlethism* - <speed & agility and power combo> - GSP, Koscheck



*look* - <just looking like a bad ass > - Quinton, Leben, Irvin, Henderson



do u agree?what r your thoughts?[/QUOTE]

Pretty close to agreement with you, few differences but all and all good list


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

*chin / ability to take a shot and keep going* - Fitch

*cardio / work ethic* - Sherk

*BJJ / abillty to sub* - Maia

*KO power* <and abillty to get the KO> - Anderson Silva

*takedowns* - GSP

*striking talent & versatility & technique* - Machida

*ground & pound* - Sherk

*clinch* - Anderson Silva

*heart* - Nog

*wow factor* - <just exciting to see> - Thiago Silva

*raw power and frame & size advantage* - Lesnar

*atlethism* - <speed & agility and power combo> - GSP

*look* - <just looking like a bad ass > - Gonzaga


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

*chin* - Hunt


*cardio* - Sherk, Ishida



*BJJ* - Aoki


*KO power* - Gomi, Rampage



*Takedowns* - St. Pierre



*Striking* - A. Silva, Machida



*Ground n' Pound* - Fedor



*Clinch* - Lindland


*Heart* - Rodrigo Noguiera



*WOW factor* - Yoshihiro Akiyama


*Raw power and frame & size advantage* - St. Pierre


*Atlethism* - St. Pierre



*Look* - Aleksander Emelianenko, and of course Yoshihiro Akiyama


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> Who are you to doubt Rotten Rob Emerson?


Man, I hate that Emerson joke crap. It was stale 8 months ago and it's just horrible now.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Royce said:


> haha.i guess i could wright fedor in alomst every category but when u think of fedor..u dont instantlly think "ground and pound".


really?

go watch some more fedor fights man, cause when i think of Fedor i think of two things...GNP and armbars


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Man, I hate that Emerson joke crap. It was stale 8 months ago and it's just horrible now.


I agree, we aint fooling anyone anymore.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

e-thug said:


> I agree, we aint fooling anyone anymore.


yeah it really is annoying


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

chin / ability to take a shot and keep going - Big Nog, Forrest, Hunt

cardio / work ethic - Forrest

BJJ / abillty to sub - Fedor (subbed a 7 foot giant that outweighed him by a hundred pounds) Big Nog

KO power <and abillty to get the KO> - Anderson Silva, Lidell

takedowns - GSP, old Rampage, Fedor, Light Heavyweight Couture

striking talent & versatility & technique - Anderson Silva, Cung Le

ground & pound - Fedor, Couture, Hughes

clinch - Shogun, Anderson Silva, Henderson, Couture

heart - Big Nog, Griffin

wow factor - <just exciting to see> - Fedor, Lesnar, Wanderlei Silva

raw power and frame & size advantage - Lesnar

atlethism - <speed & agility and power combo> - GSP, Rampage, Randleman

look - <just looking like a bad ass > - Gonzaga, Henderson, Rampage, Aleksander Emelianenko


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Man, I hate that Emerson joke crap. It was stale 8 months ago and it's just horrible now.


What joke?



> I agree, we aint fooling anyone anymore.


Who's this "we" shit? You might have hopped on to the current underground trend because Emerson is becoming a superstar, but I am loyal to the game, like 2Pac and Treach. Fairweather fans, they are the joke.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> What joke?


It's sad really. I would actually like Rob a lot if it weren't for this stupid old joke. 

I was a fan of his while he was on the show and now I want to see him lose 4 in a row and get kicked out of The UFC just in hopes that this thing will finally die.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's sad that you want to see such a great fighter lose because some people thought it would be funny to joke about such a great fighter.

As I said before, fairweather fans, they are the joke.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

fedor is everything


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

mark hunt has got a wicked ******* chin man and G and P Im gonna give to tito. he can do damage in guard that a lotta guys cant. And Don Frye for some heart too


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frye fought with a destroyed leg and refused to give up when Coleman beat the living shit out of him in their first fight. Dude's heart is as awesome as his 'stache.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*chin* - Fitch, B.J., Josh Koscheck


*cardio* - Alvarez, Guida, GSP, Uriah Faber



*BJJ* - Shinya, B.J., Shields


*KO power* - Wandy, Chuck, Anderson Silva



*Takedowns* - Guida, GSP, Sherk



*Striking* - A. Silva, Marcus Davis, Alvarez, Thiago Alves, Robbie Lawler



*Ground n' Pound* - Fedor, Sherk, 



*Clinch* - Hendo, Feijao, Wandy


*Heart* - John Fitch, Wanderlei Silva, Frank Shamrock



*WOW factor* - Alves, Wandy, Kongo, Rampage


*Raw power and frame & size advantage* - Brock Lesnar, Alves, Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva


*Atlethism* - St. Pierre, Anderson Silva, Uriah Faber, Eddie Alvarez



*Look* - Wandy, Rampage, Cheik Kongo, Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva


*TDD* B.J.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Chin - Anderson Silva
Cardio - GSP
Submissions - Nogueira
Submission defense - Fedor
KO power - Cro Cop
Takedowns - GSP
Striking - Anderson Silva
Ground & Pound - Fedor
Clinch - Matt Lindland
Heart - Nogueira
Wow Factor - Fedor and Anderson Silva.
Raw Power - Brock Lesnar
Atleticism - GSP
Look - Arlovski
Well-roundedness - BJ Penn, Fedor, GSP, Anderson Silva


----------

